# No Keyboard on System76 lemur Pro with 12.1 (11.4 Ok)



## brokentoaster (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi All,

I'm trying to bring up FreeBSD 12 on my new Lemur Pro laptop, but the keyboard is not working beyond the boot menu with 12.1. 
* The keyboard works fine with 11.4-RELEASE. 
* I believe it is internally wired as a PS/2 keyboard. 
* A USB keyboard works fine when connected.
* I 'm currently only trying to get the keyboard working in console mode not X11 at this point.

HW probes of both releases are at the following links which includes `dmesg` output.
https://bsd-hardware.info/index.php?probe=0163d0f084
https://bsd-hardware.info/index.php?probe=30b32ece8f

A probe under linux https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?probe=c2619f1014 is also available if that helps.

It looks to me when going over the `dmesg` output that the keyboard is detected successfully both times, and I cannot see any obvious errors or warnings.

I'm happy to recompile the kernel or the keyboard firmware if needed, just not sure where to look for the next clue. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 26, 2020)

brokentoaster said:


> HW probe of System76 Lemur Pro #0163d0f084
> 
> 
> A database of all the hardware that works under bsd
> ...


That is a dmesg(8) of a GhostBSD 20.04.02 FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE GENERIC amd64

Check booting (not installing) a 12.1-RELEASE, 12.2-RC3, or 13.0-CURRENT installation image. xxx-mini-memstick.img is sufficient.


----------



## brokentoaster (Oct 26, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> That is a dmesg(8) of a GhostBSD 20.04.02 FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE GENERIC amd64
> 
> Check booting (not installing) a 12.1-RELEASE, 12.2-RC3, or 13.0-CURRENT installation image. xxx-mini-memstick.img is sufficient.


Thanks, I forgot to mention I also tried it with the installer and FuryBSD with the same result. I'll go run with the standard release image and post the result.


----------



## brokentoaster (Oct 27, 2020)

I have attached the `dmesg` output below and the output of `dmesg | grep kbd` is as follows:


```
kbd: new array size 4
kbd1 at kbdmux0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
atkbd: the current kbd controller command byte 0067
kbdc: RESET_KBD return code:00fa
kbdc: RESET_KBD status:00aa
atkbd: keyboard ID 0x83ab (2)
kbd0 at atkbd0
kbd0: atkbd0, AT 101/102 (2), config:0x0, flags:0x1d0000
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
kbdc: TEST_AUX_PORT status:0000
kbdc: RESET_AUX return code:00fa
kbdc: RESET_AUX status:ffffffff
kbdc: DIAGNOSE status:0055
kbdc: TEST_KBD_PORT status:0000
atkbdc: atkbdc0 already exists; skipping it
ukbd0 on uhub1
ukbd0: <Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/4.20, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
kbd2: ukbd0, generic (0), config:0x0, flags:0x3d0000
```

NOTE: I have plugged in a USB keyboard shown above as `ukbd0`


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 27, 2020)

FreeBSD 11.4-STABLE #0 r366441

```
[...] atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
[...] atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
[...] atkbd: the current kbd controller command byte 0067
[...] atkbd: keyboard ID 0x83ab (2)
[...] kbdc: RESET_KBD return code:00fa
[...] kbdc: RESET_KBD status:00aa
[...] kbd0 at atkbd0
[...] kbd0: atkbd0, AT 101/102 (2), config:0x0, flags:0x1d0000
...
[...] atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
...
[...] random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from atkbd0
...
[...] kbdc: TEST_AUX_PORT status:0000
[...] kbdc: RESET_AUX return code:00fa
[...] kbdc: RESET_AUX status:ffffffff
[...] kbdc: DIAGNOSE status:0055
[...] kbdc: TEST_KBD_PORT status:0000
...
atkbdc: atkbdc0 already exists; skipping it
```

12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC amd64

```
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
atkbd: the current kbd controller command byte 0067
kbdc: RESET_KBD return code:00fa
kbdc: RESET_KBD status:00aa
atkbd: keyboard ID 0x83ab (2)
kbd0 at atkbd0
kbd0: atkbd0, AT 101/102 (2), config:0x0, flags:0x1d0000
ioapic0: routing intpin 1 (ISA IRQ 1) to lapic 6 vector 52
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
...
kbdc: TEST_AUX_PORT status:0000
kbdc: RESET_AUX return code:00fa
kbdc: RESET_AUX status:ffffffff
kbdc: DIAGNOSE status:0055
kbdc: TEST_KBD_PORT status:0000
```

The 12.1-RELEASE `kbd` related dmesg looks different than the GhostBSD 12.1-STABLE dmesg.

The dmesg'es of 11.4 and 12.1 look almost the same, I can't tell where to look for the dysfunction. I suggest you open a bug report. When you do, add the above dmesg snippets to the bug description and both of the complete dmesg'es as attachment. FreeBSD developers, familiar with the underlying base system keyboard infrastructure, do track FreeBSD bugs or mailing lists, Forums here, not at all. There the chances are higher to get the situation resolved.






						FreeBSD Bugzilla Main Page
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2020)

I would suggest trying the newly released 12.2-RELEASE.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 29, 2020)

SirDice said:


> I would suggest trying the newly released 12.2-RELEASE.


The issue is been taken care of in bugs by FreeBSD developers:






						250711 – atkbdc: No Keyboard on System76 lemur Pro laptop with 12.1 (11.4 Ok)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




Note: 12.2 and 13-CURRENT are also affected.


----------

